# Looking for performance



## PowerWolve (Feb 12, 2012)

I've done a little bit of searching around, but without looking TOO hard I couldn't find anything straight away. What I would like to know is which rom would give me the best performance for the Stratosphere? Granted, this phone is not bad at all as far as performance goes, but I would still like to see some better responsiveness from it.

Anyway, I've been doing my research on this forum and androidforums and I'm still trying to find the best rom for this purpose. Any suggestions? Any info outside of roms would be much appreciated as well (overclocking, ram management, etc.)


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

To be totally honest it's all pretty subjective. I'd just give each that you are considering a turn and then decide what you want to stick with.


----------



## gdog1977 (Jul 30, 2011)

What we need is an overclock kernel. But since there is little/no development for this phone. It could be awhile, sit tight.


----------



## PowerWolve (Feb 12, 2012)

Will do, thanks for the advice. Unfortunately patience is not high on my virtues list, guess I'll have to work on that.


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

gdog1977 said:


> What we need is an overclock kernel. But since there is little/no development for this phone. It could be awhile, sit tight.


You know there is an overclock kernel out, right? Check out the *rom/kernel list thread* and it is identified as such.


----------



## gdog1977 (Jul 30, 2011)

dwitherell said:


> You know there is an overclock kernel out, right? Check out the *rom/kernel list thread* and it is identified as such.


No I wasn't aware of that one, thanks for pointing that out, exactly what I have been looking for.


----------



## gdog1977 (Jul 30, 2011)

And to the OP. Try a different launcher as well as the overclock. I noticed the stock launcher was very sluggish. I use Launcher Pro, with the setting "Lock in Memory". Makes jumping in and out from the home screen much snappier.


----------



## PowerWolve (Feb 12, 2012)

Sweet! I will definitely have to give that a try.

On a related subject, which do you think helps more with response, processor speed or free ram? I imagine it depends on the situation, but I'm mostly concerned with how quickly the screen responds to touch. I notice that sometimes it will take a second or two to slide to the next page, or even sometimes when I'm typing texts, there is a bit of lag between the keystroke and it actually appearing on the screen. Just playing around, I have noticed things get smoother/quicker when I kill tasks through the manager, so I guess I may have just answered my own question. Obviously this is a PITA to have to this every time I take the phone off standby.

Will the zipaligned and deodexed roms help with this, or should I be focused on more customization, such as the aforementioned overclocking and Launcher Pro? Once again, your advice is much appreciated.


----------



## flare561 (Dec 9, 2011)

This explains a lot about how android manages ram and processes. Basically in android's opinion free ram is wasted ram. It's really all about how much CPU you're using.


----------



## PowerWolve (Feb 12, 2012)

Yeah, I've read through several of these types of articles and while they make sense, there still seems to be something missing. I understand that some applications will "recover" faster when they are stored in RAM, but for the general phone usage, it seems like it responds much quicker after I go in and tell it to close everything that's not immediately being used. I imagine that is also partly due to the apps no longer sucking up CPU, but enough research, it's time to just start rooting and trying some ROMs out.


----------



## Skylinez (Jan 26, 2012)

i use zeam launcher with RHCP's Kernel and Tweakstock 1.4 and i run at 1.2-1.3 ghz overclocked fine but sometimes on 1.3 it can become a little laggy so i suggest sticking to 1.0 or 1.2ghz lol (PS:my stratosphere runs like a dream also)


----------



## PowerWolve (Feb 12, 2012)

Great, thanks for all the helpful advice! Ill be trying this out soon!


----------



## srsbns (Jan 20, 2012)

Skylinez said:


> i use zeam launcher with RHCP's Kernel and Tweakstock 1.4 and i run at 1.2-1.3 ghz overclocked fine but sometimes on 1.3 it can become a little laggy so i suggest sticking to 1.0 or 1.2ghz lol (PS:my stratosphere runs like a dream also)


Hey Skylinez, what app do you use to overclock?


----------



## Skylinez (Jan 26, 2012)

No-frills CPU control


----------

